# Cat spay problem. What would you do?



## Enfys (14 March 2013)

I have just sent a load of barn cats off for neutering, the Vets have just called to say that one of the females (cutest little calico fluffball)  has a heart murmur and only a 50/50 chance of coming through the anaesthetic did I want them to continue?

Hmmmm, possible  go to sleep and not wake up scenario, versus life being pestered by randy toms and litter after litter ... what would you have done?


----------



## Orson Cart (14 March 2013)

Personally - and some may say I'm harsh here - I would run the risk of having her spayed.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 March 2013)

I'd still have her spayed.


----------



## s4sugar (14 March 2013)

No contest either spay & chance it or PTS as she would be dead soon if mated.


----------



## Enfys (14 March 2013)

As you all say, I told them to go ahead and she'd have to take her chances.

Fingers crossed, I'll know when I go to collect them this evening.


----------



## twiglet84 (14 March 2013)

Spay. What grade heart murmur? Xxx


----------



## gracey (14 March 2013)

spay ..and pray  x

hope your cat has made it through xx


----------



## Enfys (14 March 2013)

twiglet84 said:



			Spay. What grade heart murmur? Xxx
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, I was so surprised that I didn't think to ask  I assumed that given the survival rate they did that it was quite severe. We are just hoping that she makes it. 

It wouldn't have made a difference to my decision, she's a half wild barn cat that just arrived one day, not a house cat (OH has allergies so we don't do hairy pets indoors) keeping her away from Toms (and I seem to have half the neighbourhood population) would be impossible. I spay any females, but at $100 a throw I simply can't afford to lop the balls off every Tom (Dick and Harry) that shows up, and more would come, it is like keeping the sea at bay.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 March 2013)

Hope the little fluff ball gets on ok.


----------

